# Is 'Cloud Atlas' worth reading?



## daltonj (Nov 19, 2012)

Having seen the Spielberg film of Cloud Atlas—after immediately falling in love with it I saw it twice more—I've been curious as to whether the book is, per usual, 1000x better than the movie. 

The reviews online consist of, "Brilliant." and, "...meh." But I'd like to get a recommendation or a de-recommendation [lol?] based on the following: I'm 16. A big fan of apocalyptic fiction and most fantasy. When reading, I like to ponder things without immediately being told what's happening and why. But, I despise any books that make you think too much (take my age under consideration. I've heard the novel to be a tough read). 

Ok. Enough of all this unnecessary information... bottom line is this: Should I read it? Thanks.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Nov 19, 2012)

I didn't know there ws a movie, it is a little hard to imagine. The stories at first seemed unconnected but came together as one went through them, it was an interesting read, there is stuff to think about, but it didn't strike me as a tough read. It was not a book I sat down to and read from cover to cover, fully absorbed, but it held my attention right through, and I can imagine it would be that way for some. I would say definitely worth reading without being wonderfully outstanding, but then so few books are; either.


----------



## popsprocket (Nov 20, 2012)

Yes, worth a read. I wouldn't call it a difficult read, but I can see why some people might think that. Each of the stories is written in a different vernacular that each require some getting used to, but not a challenging work by any means.

The book as a whole struck me as largely style over substance, but is saved by the fact that it really _is_ an interesting story structure (from a writer's perspective). It also struck me as not being quite as profound as it was trying to be which kind of grated on my nerves since the theme was very simple to someone living in our real world setting.

But still, you might like it. Not much in the way of post-apocalyptic fiction or fantasy in there, though, but don't let that discourage you.


----------



## Caragula (Nov 20, 2012)

Yes.  It's amazing.


----------

